# Recent Hatteras trip...



## bnz (Mar 21, 2017)

Booked the Wasabi with Capt Kenny Koci for one of his overnight bluefin trips with tuan12321, leletes (Nick), cudaman (Herbert), and another fishing buddy of mine (Dewey).  Turned out during the week before the trip Nick caught the flu and Herbert had a car wreck that sidelined him so it was just Tuan, Dewey, and myself that made it.





On the way out we were going to stop and jig for some blackfin but that plan changed quickly as we came across a huge school of 10-15 lb bluefish.  It was a topwater feeding frenzy!





Dewey even hooked two at once on a halco max 130 and they bit through the assist on the tail and broke the eye on the underbelly of the lure.

After playing with this school of fish we moved on to our next location only to find it full of aj's and not the blackfin as expected.  Since we got a late start due to the weather (waited to launch to let the high winds calm down) it was getting late in the day so we moved on out to deeper water to set up for night fishing.

By fishing at night we had a shot at landing a swordfish and various sharks, in addition to bluefin, and this trip did not disappoint.  Our nighttime fishing yielded a small sword and mako.








The weather was supposed to calm down for our second day but by morning we were greeted with winds and scattered rain. The wind was blowing mist off the water sideways.  We started our pursuit of finding the bluefins.  If you've ever fished the Outer Banks before you know it is not uncommon to be out there in the midst of thirty boats.  I can tell you that on this day we only saw one other boat the whole day and it was in the afternoon.

It was a pretty slow day as there wasn't any reports over the radio of anyone finding the fish but Capt Kenny stuck with it.  In spite of the weather conditions we were able to hook into a fish trolling a naked ballywho. You can watch the video or just look at the pics to tell you how we fared.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks fun, but another dream trip that I could not complete thanks to sea sickness. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome fish.


----------



## mr otter (Mar 21, 2017)

Great video!  Do you get to keep the fish?


----------



## bnz (Mar 21, 2017)

Fish was brought in under the Capt's commercial license so we were unable to keep any of it (other than sword and mako steaks  ).  Dressed weight was 456 lbs. Capt estimated it to be a 600 lb fish.


----------



## jason t garrett (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome, That story did not help my saltwater fever. I've got the itch in a bad way.  Home lake is lanier, love to fish st Simmons and Tampa area.


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 22, 2017)

hopefully the market price of that tuna payed for trip, that's a $4000.00 fish...


----------

